# Cyps in progress



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

Hy for this who love to see the development of Cyps. 

Here some to fing out what it is :evil:













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2011)

Great start.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

A yellow form of C. bardolphianum?


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2011)

debile?


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> A yellow form of C. bardolphianum?


you are right the 3 rd one is it. :rollhappy:

What about the other 2 all are different kinds. 

No Debile in here. 

They need a little bit more time, only a young plant is up from debile till now. 
Without flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

OK, I'll play.

1st - _C. palangshanense_
2nd - _C. micranthum_
3rd - _C. bardolphianum_

My _C. debile_ are in bud now.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, I'll play.
> 
> 1st - _C. palangshanense_
> 2nd - _C. micranthum_
> ...


 
I agree.  
C. palangshanense is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, I'll play.
> 
> 1st - _C. palangshanense_
> 2nd - _C. micranthum_
> ...



your fully right. 

Ihe micranthum is one with spotted leaves, baught it as bardolphilum red a few years ago, will be the first flower. So another seller can not trust. 

My other micranthums sit more in the shade they will need a little bit more time. Will post when ready.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2011)

Dido said:


> your fully right.
> 
> Ihe micranthum is one with spotted leaves, baught it as bardolphilum red a few years ago, will be the first flower. So another seller can not trust.
> 
> My other micranthums sit more in the shade they will need a little bit more time. Will post when ready.



It is odd that the smaller species in Trigonopedia are easier to grow than the large ones - at least that is what it appears so far. Too bad too because they all are desirable plants.

Post again when they are flowering please!


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is odd that the smaller species in Trigonopedia are easier to grow than the large ones - at least that is what it appears so far. Too bad too because they all are desirable plants.
> 
> Post again when they are flowering please!



This clones are relly good to grow. 
They like it to grow outside. 

Have them on different places of my garden. 

The big bardolphilum grows beside my fasciolatums. 

Other grow near the palangshanense and not far from the debile between big german woodplants. 

This are all clones. Till now I only have one seedgrown bardolphilum, 
which flowered the last year, and this year without one, grow it in a pot 
in inorganic soil. 

Will need another few days before blooming.


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2011)

Hy here my flowering update, 
all have started micranthum is still missing

bardolphilum yellow




palangshangense




micranthum will need a few more days





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2011)

Flowers look very small, but cute.


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

they are very small, 
but the bardolphilum is from my oldest plant, and it is the biggest in size I have.
Have a bardolphilum, who is half of that size.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2011)

Wow! they are so cute. Also non-existant here!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Nice Dido!



NYEric said:


> Wow! they are so cute. Also non-existant here!



Well, not quite Eric. Bardolphianum will probably find its way into the US now due to the efforts of Dr. Holger Perner's exporting experiments. Micranthum has been available in Canada for years now through Fraser's Thimble Farms - sold under the name bardolphianum, but that has been corrected. Palangshangense is a different matter...


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Micranthum has been available in Canada for years now through Fraser's Thimble Farms - sold under the name bardolphianum, but that has been corrected.



I didn't know that - thanks! According to their catalogue, they are very easy to grow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I didn't know that - thanks! According to their catalogue, they are very easy to grow.



Kevin, yes, many of the smaller species of Section Trigonopedia are said to be pretty easy - bardolphianum and micranthum for sure - probably forrestii as well. In a conversation I had with Dr. Perner he said that his original plant of bardolphianum (grown from seed) became a veritable mat in just a few years.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2011)

Cool! I might have to look into that one.


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2011)

I only can agree, this bardolphilums are nice. 
the picture I cutted 2 noses last fall, and both sowed up, but without flowers. 
the mother one here is about 40 cm long the main root, and was planted at this place about 3 years ago with 5 cm. 
the micranthum I have dont bloom every year. 
but in the other year they double the size, if no flower. all my plants have at least 2 growth this year. 
the one with the flower have 4 growth and 2 fowering ones comming up. 
bought it 3 years ago as a young plant, but was labeled as bardolphilum red......
this one have a few spotts one the rest of mine are fully green. 
the one with spots we hear makes faster clumps as the other. 
Bardolphilum grows here in the same soil as fasciolatum and other rare kinds. 
The most of my plants, grows in a really good natural humus here. With added seramis or some are in woodfibre, but never seen a different. The only fore sure seedling grown I have flowered last year had a post in and this year only leaves, have him in pure organic at a sunny place, and he is doing fine. 
So they only seme to make problem sas seedlings, and after they show fully frost hardy, all plants are out at -20C this year without snow covering. 
Only palangshangense is different. 
Tomorow palangshangense and one of the bardolphilums will meet my reginae alba pollen. 
The bardolphilum in the picture has allready reginae pollen on it. 
and the other bardlphilum will get the pollen of Palangshangense, and the rest of the pollen will go to the other palangshangense in my garden.


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are the update at least of micranthum

It flowered 2 weeks ago, but had not much time to post. 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2011)

I LOVE this little guy. He has to win the hairest Cyp award :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2011)

I love this hairys and the color, but till now no cross worked. 

This year I had really good pollen from this plant, and the 
transfer to henryii looks not bad, the pot is still growing. 

Cossed this one with reginae alba pollen, and the seed pot is grwing. 

Till now I was not abel to produce seed with one of my micranthums, with
selfing or with crossing of different plants. 
This ones blooms in one year and my other 2 plants blooms the year after, 
so tryed now to freeze a pollen and hopefully it will work next year. 

My other 2 plants are clones so the same genetic. 

Tryed this year again to pollinate my bardolphilums, but it did not work with bardolphilum pollen. 
Only the crossing with reginae alba and a normal reginae looks good. 

This year it was great that all was so closs, because I never had reginae pollen at this time when the others are in bloom. 
So lets hope that everything is turning out good.


----------

